# Star trails on film - need advice



## jhermes (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going on a trip to West Virginia and I hoped to shoot star trails at one point.  My original plan was to do about an hour long exposure on Velvia 50, but after some research I discovered that the Velvia has issues with long exposures, and the ISO might be too low to capture enough stars.  I also have four rolls of Fujicolor 200 (not Superia - I bought this because it was so inexpensive), two of Fuji Pro 400H, and one of Kodak Tmax 400.  Which film would be a better choice specifically for my star trail shots I'm trying to get?  I'm thinking about using the Pro 400H, but I'm not entirely sure.  Any advice is really appreciated.  If this is important, I'm shooting with a Minolta SRT-201 with a 50mm f/1.7 lens.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't have experience with the films you've mentioned, but based on what I know, I'd go with ISO400.

Good luck with the shot. Summer nights aren't the best for star trails. The humidity in the air will decrease clarity of the sky and will catch stray light more easily. Plus, it gets dark later in the day, so you really need to stay up late to get good shots... at least 2~3 hours after sunset.

Remember to acclimate your camera by leaving outside wrapped in a plastic bag for at least an hour first, otherwise dew will form on your lens while it's taking the photo.


----------



## jhermes (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advice.  I'll definitely have the camera outside for a bit to get it used to the weather.  

Just in case the film shots don't work, I'm going to do some photos with my digital SLR as well, as a sort of "back-up."


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 1, 2011)

Beware not to over heat the sensor when doing long exposures! I don't know what the rules are for that. I guess it's based on the local climatic conditions.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fuji Acros (B&W) is known for it's lack of reciprocity failure...  You might give that a try...


----------



## bsdunek (Jul 22, 2011)

I have used Ektachrome Elite for star trails.  Actually, slow film works better than fast. It has less reciprocity failure, and ends up working better IMHO.  I set up the camera and open the shutter for as long as seems right.  10-30 min. works.  Wide open, focused on infinity.  If you are in a area with little light pollution, it should be good.  You can't overexpose the night sky!  Just try some things.


----------

